#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-13
<lolbomby_> salutare
<lolbomby_> e careva care foloseste distributia mandriva
<SoulRaven> nu
<lolbomby> okz merci
<Valentinian> Salut, e cineva online?
<V3n3RiX> nu, suntem toti niste roboti
<Valentinian> >D
<Valentinian> TYi/mi ;i mie te rog, cum naiba pornesc o conexiune la net_
<Valentinian> Dacă eşti amabil :D
<Valentinian> E o conexiune prin router
<Valentinian> Şi am avut alte 2 conexiuni înainte.
<Valentinian> V3n3RiX: 
<V3n3RiX> bagi cablul si te conectezi
<V3n3RiX> nimic mai complicat
<V3n3RiX> acum depinde daca routerul e configurat
<Valentinian> am găsit un amic care-mi configurează acum routerul.
<Valentinian> Mulţam oricum :p
<lesce> salut , pot sa fac cumva netinstall din ubuntu live ?
<lesce> imi da o erroare daca instalez de pe CD : The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] Input/output error
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-14
<gbase> salut
<amorphous1> salutare! cine stie daca este un irc channel pentru ubuntu archives? se pare ca 9.10 (Karmic) lipseste de aici: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-15
<gbase> salutr
<gbase> cineva on?
<Octy> no.
<gbase> I can see :)
<Octy> dammit.
<gbase> not good, is it? :)
<Octy> =)
<gbase> ce program folositi pentru a scrie dvd-uri ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-16
<DoruHush> k3b brasero
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-17
<laserbeam> join #creativepeople
<laserbeam> sry
<Octy> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-18
<Octy92> heeeeey
<smith19> hei:))
<Octy92> wooow mai este lume in romania!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-19
<mafia4ever> salutare. este cineva sa ma ajute cu o mica problema ?
<gbase> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-11
<bluechaos> careva?
<crismblog> salutare
<ibancioiu> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-14
<ubuntu-visitor1> Salutare!E cineva pe aici implicat in proiectele ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-15
<DragMeToHell> careva?
<romica> Salut! Am probleme la "Update Manager" de o buna perioada de timp. Imi da o eroare la "Other updates (bchemnet)" spune: Requires installation of untrusted packages
<romica> daca ma duc in Setings, Other Softwere, am mai multe optiuni
<romica> < www.bchmnet.com/suldr/ debian extra 
<romica> <  www.bchmnet.com/suldr/ debian extra (Source Code)
<romica> ambele sunt selectate
<romica> Are cineva o solutie la cele de mai sus va rog?
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-16
<romica> Salutare tuturor
<romica> a ramas valabila intrebarea despre cum scap de eroarea la Update Manager, cea cu bechhmnet.com
<romica> www.bchmnet.com/suldr/ debian extra 
<romica> www.bchmnet.com/suldr/ debian extra (Source Code)
<romica> si ar mai fi una 
<romica> daca ma e loc
<romica> cum fac sa-mi functioneze multifunchionala Samsung pe scaner
<romica> restul merge, adica imprimanta
<romica> cum stati cu ubuntu 12.04? inca nu mi-am pus pentru ca erau discutii cum ca ar mai fi bug-uri
<romica> ma uit prin forum dupa solutie
<romica> am gasit un post mai vehi, tot al meu, REZOLVAT
<romica> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=14234
<romica> incerc sa fac aceiasi pasi
<romica> sa vedem ce se intampla
<romica> cand vreau sa le salvez imi da astea
<romica> (gedit:2293): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.52BQFW': No such file or directory
<ubuntu-visitor7> Salutare prieteni!Am un notebook Asus x54c-sx041d procesor intel pentium b960 si hdd 500 b.Doresc sa stiu daca pot avea doua sisteme de operare ubuntu si ubuntu server?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-17
<overshift> zazaza
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-11
<cosmen> neata
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-12
<tunixerer> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-13
<cosmen> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
 * ovidiu-florin vede că pe canalul ăsta numai se salută, nimeni nu mai vorbește
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> încep eu cu noutăți la mine :D
<ovidiu-florin> poate mai continuă careva
<crismblog> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> Experimentez cu Arch Linux. Mi-am comandar un Rasberry Pi și construiesc un Quadcopter cu arduino. :D
<ovidiu-florin> din Hârtie și doze de bere
<ovidiu-florin> și scotch, foarte mult scotch
<crismblog> :) frumos
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> voi?
<ovidiu-florin> ce mai e nou?
<crismblog> pe mine mă enervează faptul că nici un linux nu îmi vede reţeau wifi
<ovidiu-florin> 5 Ghz?
<ovidiu-florin> crismblog: ^
<crismblog> în rest mă mai ocup de proiectle mele
<ovidiu-florin> povestește-ne despre ele....
<ovidiu-florin> dacă vrei
<ovidiu-florin> oh, era să uit, am 2 articole noi despre KDE la mine pe blog: http://geekaliens.com
<crismblog> am propriul jurnal (blog) pe care mai scriu din când în când
<crismblog> care se află la adresa http://crismblog.ro
<crismblog> mai am un proiect legat de Gentoo şi tot ce este bazat pe gentoo, http://gentoo-land.org
<crismblog> şi mai sunt implicat în activitatea Fundaţiei Ceata
<crismblog> de când au început ce de la Arch cu modificările lor nu am mai reuşit să instalez Arch şi nici nu am mai încercat
<crismblog> doar Manjaro ce l-am mai încercat, dar este încă pui, mai trebuie să crească
<ovidiu-florin> crismblog: typo la ultimul post
<ovidiu-florin>  forţa nu se poat educa
<crismblog> bine, mersi, corectez acuma
<ovidiu-florin> crismblog: întrebare referitor la ceata
<ovidiu-florin> dacă: Noi credem în libertatea programelor de calculator. Orice utilizator ar trebui să aibă libertatea de a folosi, copia, studia, modifica și (re)distribui programele fară restricții, inclusiv în scopuri comerciale.
<ovidiu-florin> programatorii cu ce mai sunt plătiți?
<crismblog> se pot face bani şi cu programe libere
<ovidiu-florin> dă-mi te rog un exemplu
<crismblog> exemplu bun: Red Hat, Suse, Canonical
<crismblog> mai nou şi Linux Mint
<crismblog> firmele de mai sus oferă suport pe bani şi programele libere
<ovidiu-florin> suportul nu e oferit de programatori
<ovidiu-florin> nu în general
<crismblog> la exemplele de mai sus programatori sunt plătiţi de firme
<crismblog> în afară de Linux Mint, care are o cotă parte din vânzarea de acele calculatoare mici
<crismblog> http://www.linuxmint.com/store.php
<crismblog> Firma Commodore oferă Commoder OS liber, dar fac bani din vânzarea propriilor calculatoare
<ovidiu-florin> crismlinux: dar tot programatorii lucră pe gratis
<ovidiu-florin> sunt plătiti din alte fonduri
<ovidiu-florin> deci ca programator nu ai șanse decât în o firmă care face și alte lucruri
<crismblog> !logs
<Libertiny> http://data.softwareliber.ro/irc-logs/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-14
<ovidiu-florin> crismlinux: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-16
<jacklk> Can someone help please?
<pirea> fdd here?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-12
<ropeus> hello
<psychicist> hello
<ropeus> is anybody online to help me to configure skype under ubuntu distribution ?
<ropeus> i use linuc\x lite 1.0.8 with kerner of ubuntu 12.04LTS
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-14
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-11
<ax3ldev> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-14
<nikolaeniki> sal
<Guest99943> salutare oameni buni
#ubuntu-ro 2017-06-14
<necunscatorul> buna ziua
